# Online Lighting Workshop



## Tungsten (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.cinewolf.com/courseinlighting.htm

This wonderful comprehensive workshop covers the fundamentals of film and video lighting techniques as well as theater lighting. Equipment, safety procedures and methodology for working are also part of this course. 
You will learn to use natural and available light, tungsten, HMI, fluorescent lighting systems, and grip equipment to shape, bounce and shade light by using simple tools and techniques. 

I hope he is in a clasroom somewhere, as he is a wonderful teacher. 
Don Kunz, Filmmaker, RI, USA 

I remember the passion and dedication I witnessed while studying with a true Master. 
David Hockey, Producer, CANADA 

Wolf has incredible insight and creativity, and the actors always are captured at their best. 
Dee Cooke, Casting Agent, USA 

To enroll simply goto http://www.cinewolf.com/courseinlighting.htm


----------

